# Older cockapoo PLUS young new cockapoo



## Jlnstrm (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello all! 

My 12 week old, Harley, is a ball full of energy and LOVES meeting other dogs. He loves it so much that he tends to shake (tail/butt wagging in excitement), cry, and obsessively jump in their faces!!! Most dogs sniff him, and allow him to sniff them, HOWEVER my boyfriends 6 year old cockapoo will not greet Harley, nor will he allow Harley to greet him. Instead, he growls when Harley goes anywhere near him. Once Harley calms down for a few seconds the other dog will begin to approach him to sniff him out, but when Harley sees him coming he becomes crazy excited again and scares the other dog away. When Harley sees other dogs, he's normally more calm, but when it is this dog he cannot contain his excitement. 

So far, we have tried having them meet on neutral ground (both on leashes as it was outside), in my home (with both on leashes to see how it went), in the other dogs home (with ONLY mine on a leash, which seemed to work best), and at my boyfriends lake house (again, with only mine on a leash.)

I understand that my young pup is probably just too excited for the older dogs liking, and perhaps he will relax a little more around him as he gets older and they get used to each other. 

I am just wondering if anybody has ever had a similar experience that they can share, or any suggestions that you think may help! 

Thanks !!

- Jolene

Edit: we have also tried playing with Harley for a long time and making him sleepy, and THEN introducing. He woke right up as soon as he saw the other dog and did not fall asleep again until we were on our way home.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

You say the pup loves meeting other dogs - but what about the older dog - what is he generally like with other dogs? I think the best thing if you can do it is go somewhere neutral the older dog can be off lead and the pup on lead and actually go for a walk rather than stay in one place which puts pressure on both dogs to interact. This should allow both dogs to get used to each other a little and you can progress to dropping pups lead so he can be free but easy to get back under control if he gets too wild for the older dog.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes Poppy gets very excited meeting dogs and you can almost see the disdain/sheer horror in the faces of some  We found a good walk together and then Poppy eventually mirrors the older dog and is calmer and almost respectful.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Walk them together. Give both dogs something else to focus on.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Walk them together and have frequent call backs for tasty treats, so that the older dog learns that having the pup around is a good thing because when the pup is close by he gets food! Before giving either of them a treat ask for a sit and give each a treat , ideally older dog first, although initially the pup might need help not to lunge in and try to snatch.
The older dog may put the pup in his place if he constantly leaps at his face, this is ok - don't tell him off for doing this, but maybe take the pup away a bit.
Kiki was a bit horrified by the arrival of Dot - but only for about a day - but then again, she was still pretty young herself 
Don't give up - they will eventually settle in together.
I would also say don't try to exhaust the pup before taking him to play with the older dog. Tired pups are inclined to be even more hyper!


----------

